# Fast ferment conical



## VillaVino (Nov 16, 2018)

I’m going to try out the Fast Ferment conical fermenter this weekend with an Amber ale. Any tips before I dive into this one.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jun 26, 2020)

wish I knew how your experience went. I’m on my second batch with mine. Learning what works best. 
If you other members have one or more, let me know what you found to work best.


----------



## SouthernVino (Jun 27, 2020)

I have two FastFermenters I use constantly. I find they make the primary and secondary fermentation very clean, manageable and less cumbersome. There are a few accessories I would encourage you to get though. First, get you a mason jar adapter. This allows you to use mason jars instead of the plastic collection ball that comes with it. I like it because it allows you to see whats going on and you can you can keep a visual on the gross lees and when it's time to remove them. Plus, you can use different sizes of jars so that you can minimize waste (angel's share) also. The second thing I would get is a stainless steel hop filter. This will give you all kinds of convenient options. You will be able to use oak, fpacs, skins, etc. without clogging the opening at the bottom of the conical. Plus, cleanup is a snap and you won't have to rack so often. In fact, I usually only rack one time, moving the wine from bulk aging to bottling. Everything else is done in the conical. When primary and malolactic fermentation is complete, I just put a clean carboy under the conical and just open the valve, fill the carboy, and put it into bulk aging. After three months of adjusting the oak, I rack and bottle for the remainder of the aging process. Works great for me. 

Here are links to the accessories I mentioned above:

Mason Jar Adapter for FastFerment Conical Fermenters 





Amazon.com: FastFerment Hop Filter Stainless Steel: Compatible with Our 7.9 and 14 Gallon Conical Fermenters. Beer Brewing, Wine Fermenting or Cider Making FasterFerment Accessories (Hop Filter 300 Micron): Industrial & Scientific


Buy FastFerment Hop Filter Stainless Steel: Compatible with Our 7.9 and 14 Gallon Conical Fermenters. Beer Brewing, Wine Fermenting or Cider Making FasterFerment Accessories (Hop Filter 300 Micron): Brew Pots, Kettles & Accessories - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Gevarlik (Jun 1, 2021)

Fantastic device for the cost . My “ go to “ primary fermenter


----------



## VillaVino (Jun 2, 2021)

Actually it’s all I use now. The catch bulb just came apart yesterday so I will have to get a new one. Threads got a 1/2” tear.


----------



## Basilhaydens (Jun 3, 2021)

On recipes call for stirring daily while in primary fermentation, how would this work with the ball open and everything settling in the ball and not being able to be stirred up with the whole mixture?


----------



## VillaVino (Jun 3, 2021)

Basilhaydens said:


> On recipes call for stirring daily while in primary fermentation, how would this work with the ball open and everything settling in the ball and not being able to be stirred up with the whole mixture?


For primary fermentation, I’ll leave the ball closed and the day before I think it’s done, I’ll open it up. That is enough time for settling. Now, are you doing all grape or extract batches? My red grape primary fermentation is done in 1/2 barrels and white grapes are either done in a ss 20 gal fermenter or a Demi John. I primarily use this type of fermenter for my beers and that makes it quite easy for primary, secondary and final fermentation.


----------

